# ActiveX Plugin für Firefox konfigurieren - wer kann helfen?



## shutdown (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mir für den Firefox das ActiveX Plugin runtergeladen (Sicherheitslücken sind hier zu vernachlässigen, da das ganze - wenn es fertig ist - nur in einer Intranetumgebung die Türen öffnen soll).
Das Plugin ist korrekt installiert und jetzt versuche ich über die activex.js das ganze zu konfigurieren (Eine kleine Anleitung gibts hier).

Nur leider führt er mein ActiveX trotzdem nicht aus.
Auch wenn ich den Haupteintrag so einstelle

```
pref("security.xpconnect.activex.global.hosting_flags", 31);
```
geht trotzdem nichts, obwohl das ja im Grunde heißt, dass er alles was kommt ausführen soll.

Ich vermute, dass da irgendwie noch die Blacklist von Microsoft mitspielt, die ja angeblich in der Registry zu finden ist. (Dort sollen die ActiveX-Befehle aufgeführt sein, die nach Microsoft-Maßstäben "für Scripting nicht sicher sind").
Allerdings finde ich den entsprechenden Eintrag nicht.

Und wie würde man dann anhand des Eintrages die ClassID eines Befehles rausbekommen, die man braucht um z.B. diesen Befehl nur für eine Intranetseite zu aktivieren?


```
user_pref("capability.policy.policynames", "trustable");
user_pref("capability.policy.trustable.sites", "http://www.site1.net http://www.site2.net");
user_pref("capability.policy.trustable.ClassID.CID039ef260-2a0d-11d5-90a7-0010a4e73d9a", "AllAccess");
```

Hier mal mein Test-Beispiel, das unter IE wunderbar klappt - im Firefox aber nicht:


```
<script type="text/javascript">

alert("test");


var myWord = "";

           myWord = new ActiveXObject("Word.Application");  
           myWord.Visible = true;  

alert("test2");

</script>
```

Im IE läuft alles durch und Word wird geöffnet.
Im Firefox bricht er aber nach dem ersten Test-alert() ab.

Besten Dank im Voraus
Gruß shutdown


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Februar 2006)

Versuchs mal mit *CID000209FF-0000-0000-C000-000000000046*
...das ist die ClassID von Word.Application (lässt sich in der Registry über die Suche ausfindig machen)


----------



## shutdown (11. Februar 2006)

Erstmal danke!

Das klingt prinzipiell zwar logisch, aber wie ist das dann mit "normalen" ActiveX-Befehlen?
In der Registry finde ich zwar tatsächlich so ziemlich alle ActiveX-*Objekte*, nach denen ich jetzt gesucht habe.
Aber was ist z.B. mit Befehlen wie GetObject?

mit 


```
var MyWord = GetObject("", "Word.Application");
```

könnte man einer Variable eine bereits geöffnete Word-Instanz zuordnen.
Den Befehl GetObject finde ich aber in meiner Registry nicht.
(Der nächste Schritt wäre dann: MyWord.Documents.Add()

Das von dir vorgeschlagene kann ich leider erst am Montag testen - wäre aber cool wenn das gehen würde. (obwohl ich es leicht bezweifle   )

gruß shutdown


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Februar 2006)

Du hast per JScript nur Zugriff auf Instanzen, welche du auch mit JScript erzeugt hast...so wie in deinem ersten Posting.

Zu getObject()... wozu willst du das in der Registry finden

Die Sicherheitseinstufungen beziehen sich auf die Objekte(hier: Word.application) ..und nicht auf die Befehle.


----------



## shutdown (13. Februar 2006)

> Die Sicherheitseinstufungen beziehen sich auf die Objekte(hier: Word.application) ..und nicht auf die Befehle


Klingt logisch  

Aber irgendwas muss ich noch falsch machen, wenn es auf diesem Weg möglich sein soll.

Meine Konfigurationsdatei sieht jetzt so aus:

```
pref("security.xpconnect.activex.global.hosting_flags", 31);
pref("security.classID.allowByDefault", true);
pref("capability.policy.default.ClassID.CID000209FF-0000-0000-C000-000000000046", "AllAccess");
```

Das ist die Test-Datei:

```
<script type="text/javascript">

alert("test");

var myWord = "";

           myWord = new ActiveXObject("Word.Application");  
           myWord.Visible = true;  

alert("test2");
</script>
```

Und nach dem ersten Test bricht er ab.

Was mach ich falsch? Die Konfigurationsdatei ist ja jetzt eigentlich so eingestellt, dass ich alles erlaube - jede Art von Zugriff, jedes Control und dann explizit nochmal Word.Application.

gruß shutdown


----------



## shutdown (13. Februar 2006)

Ich hab grad noch entdeckt, dass der Firefox ja eine JavaScript-Konsole hat (*mich in die Ecke stell und traurig bin*)



> Fehler: ActiveXObject is not defined



Und wie bring ich ihm bei, was ein ActiveXObject ist?
gruß shutdown


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Februar 2006)

Versuch mal *new GeckoActiveXObject('Word.Application')* ....hab ich jetzt grad nur so gefunden.

Beschäftigt hab ich mich mit Moz und ActiveX bisher noch nicht, falls es nicht hinhaut, kann ich mir das ja auch mal testhalber installieren und nachschauen, wie es geht.


----------



## shutdown (14. Februar 2006)

> Fehler: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Unable to create an instance of the desired COM classCOM Error Result = 80004005"  nsresult: "0x80570039 (NS_ERROR_XPC_COM_CREATE_FAILED)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/Azubi11/Desktop/firefoxActivex.html :: <TOP_LEVEL> :: line 12"  data: no]



Das kommt bei New GeckoActiveXObject("Word.Application").

Wäre super, wenn du das mal bei dir ausprobieren könntest - ich verzweifle so langsam daran  

gruß shutdown


----------



## shutdown (14. Februar 2006)

von developer.mozilla.org


> The name GeckoActiveXObject rather than ActiveXObject was introduced for two reasons:
> 
> * GeckoActiveXObject is limited to creating instances of Windows Media Player ActiveX controls. It therefore can not be used everywhere ActiveXObject is used.
> ...



Das erklärt die Exception, die mein Versuch auswirft.

Und die Suche geht weiter - *schnief*

gruß shutdown


----------



## shutdown (20. Februar 2006)

Und - haben deine Versuche schon zu einem Ergebnis geführt?


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Februar 2006)

Jo...zu dem selben wie bei dir

Da lässt sich auch keine ordentliche Doku zu finden...so ein Murks


----------

